# Der durchschnittliche Strom / Leistungsverbrauch eines Pc's



## Sunny-- (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute ,

ich wollte mal nachfragen wie hoch der durchschnittliche leistungsverbrauch eines mittelklasse gamer pcs so ist pro stunde zocken  ... Mit genaueren daten kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen da ich selbst noch am zusammenstellen meines pcs bin ...also so grob gesagt ... Was kostet mich eine stunde zocken am pc mit einem mittelklasse pc ...xD ? 

Ich freu mich auf eure antworten und bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus ...

Mfg


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Dezember 2012)

Je nach Ausstattung des PCs, Größe des Bildschirms und Hardwarebelastung des Spiels sollte die Leistungsaufnahme während des Spielens etwa im Bereich von 150-400 W liegen*. Gehen wir mal beispielhaft von einer Leistungsaufnahme von 300 W aus. Dann verbraucht der PC pro Stunde 300 Wh bzw. 0,3 kWh. Multipliziert mit einem angenommenen Strompreis von 25 ct/kWh kostet dich der Strom zum Zocken 7,5 ct/h.

*Da die Grafikkarte in einem Gaming-PC der größte Einzelverbraucher ist, werden bei Grafikkartentests oft Angaben zur Leistungsaufnahme eines beispielhaften Gesamtsystems mit der jeweiligen Karte gemacht. Daran kannst du dich recht gut orientieren, wenn du einen genaueren Wert haben willst.


----------



## svd (10. Dezember 2012)

Das ist nicht soo viel. 

Ein durchschnittlicher Single-GPU PC (Gesamtsystem mit Monitor) braucht, unter Last, selten mehr als 300W, also 0,3kW pro Stunde.
Das multiplizierst du halt mit deinem Strompreis.

Wenn sich der zB auf 8c pro kWh beläuft, kommst du auf  2,4c die Stunde, also knappe 9€ jährlich (bei einer Stunde zocken täglich).


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei absoluter Volllast zieht ein moderner PC mit nem AMD X4 965 oder Intel core i5 plus einer starken Karte wie der AMD 7950 ca 300 Watt. 

Das hat Trinity da ja schon berechnet: die Watt mal 0,001 nehmen und das mal dem Strompreis pro KWh, dann hast Du die Kosten pro Stunde.

Fast schon wichtiger ist da der Verbrauch ohne Last - manch einer mit einer älteren Karte könnte mit ner modernen Karte viel Geld sparen, wenn er den PC sehr lange am Tag einfach "an" hat - krasses Beispiel: eine alte GTX 295 (damals absolute top) braucht OHNE Last schon 70 Watt - moderne Karten brauchen unter 10W.


----------

